# Feral out of dirt pot and into cozy spot



## Bug861 (Apr 17, 2021)

There’s a 4 month feral old kitten that I have manage to socialize. He comes when called, loves pets, eats, and plays with his favorite toy in my yard twice a day. He a very sweet cat and interactive. my husband and I keep talking about making him a family member. I had a dog house that I had put out there for the mom cat when she was pregnant. Kitty won’t go in it. So placed a cardboard box with a blanket. Kitty wants nothing to do with it. He sleeps (mostly in the morning while he waits for me to wake up) in a round pot full of dirt. I bought a new blanket for him and placed it on the concrete, placed his food on there but he managed to stretch his body so he wasn’t fully on the blanket. Any tricks to get a feral off the dirt and into to a cozier sleeping spot. Also if I take him to the vets for neuter, worm, fleas and vaccinations, will his demeanor change against me. I really do like this cat and would love for him be apart of my family. I just feel like if I take him to a vet he could not trust me again.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

First, let him sleep where he wants. Apparently he prefers the dirt pot over the bed and is perfectly comfortable there, so unless it is a problem for him to sleep in the dirt, just let him have it. If it's a problem of some sort, just move the pot to somewhere he cannot get in it any more.

It's never possible to predict what reaction any animal will have to going to the vet for the first time. But if you have had him with you for a little while and he is trusting you, it will probably be OK. The thing is, make sure you know the vet and the tech, and know that they handle animals very gently (not all do). And, when you come in explain that the kitten has been feral, so they know that and will handle him accordingly.

Once you are home from the vet, give him lots of treats and pettings and nice talk. He may be miffed for a while but even if he is, he will come back to trusting you.


----------

